
Australia's Home Affairs department proposes making telcos retain MAC addresses - pdemporg
https://www.zdnet.com/article/home-affairs-floats-making-telcos-retain-mac-addresses-and-port-numbers/
======
pdemporg
The fact that most MAC addresses are not visible to the ISP behind NAT anyway
is not the point, given the Department is not renowned for doing its homework.

The real concern here is the insight provided by this submission into the sort
of thinking that is clearly going on at the most powerful ministerial
department in the country. These people don't understand the technology, and
fundamentally do not care.

------
flukus
We should be cycling MAC addresses regularly anyway since they leak
information: [https://www.crc.id.au/tracking-people-via-wifi-even-when-
not...](https://www.crc.id.au/tracking-people-via-wifi-even-when-not-
connected/)

------
auslander
Thats why i'm using my own router (x86 miniPC with OPNsense) on NBN instead of
ISP provided one. ISP provided routers are under their full control, you don't
have super user password. That and VPN enabled all time on all my devices.

